# catfishing



## flathead (Apr 11, 2005)

Does anyone do any fishing at all on the maumee for flatheads? I was just wondering because i am heading out this weekend for the first time fish that river for cats. I am going to try to fish the providence dam and just wanted some tips or advice on spots


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

There is one member on this site that does EXTREMELY well on the flatheads in the Maumee ... I believe he fishes with large live baits on the bottom... Maybe he will chime in........ Good Luck to you .... CATKING !!!


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

I can't help ya much,I think I forgot how to fish


----------



## Mr. Catfish (Apr 10, 2004)

Flathead, I don't fish the Providence dam that much so can't help you there.Try fishing the deeper areas at the dam.Use live bait ,bluegills,creek chubs,suckers,small crappie,fish them on the bottom.Are you fishing during the day or night.If you're fishing at night you may want to try fishing the mouth of south Turkeyfoot creek.It is located on state route 110 west of Grand Rapids.It is a small roadside pull off.I hope this helps and if you got anymore question just ask.


----------



## flathead (Apr 11, 2005)

hey guys thanks alot i was not able to get into any flatheads but got a 12lb channel and a 7lb channel on (12 on bluegill) and (7lb on chub). I only fished the spot for a little over an hour because of the park in grandrapids closer at 11. I am confedent that there are some nice wholes that hold flatheads.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Truck, I feel for you..I forgot how for almost 3 years, just now starting to remember agin


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

I,m starting to think that I have the Curse now  I keep telling myself that it has to change :S


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh man, Truck get somethign done about that right away! Rememebr the curse lasts for 2 Full Years!


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Brian where did you guys go for help?I did manage something this weekend








LoL anybody loose this?


----------



## Mr. Catfish (Apr 10, 2004)

Flathead those are some nice channels. The park closes for all other activities,but you can still fish as long as you are not messing around.Keep fishin and maybe I'll see ya on the water.I won't be out anytime soon because I have to pull transmission out of my Blazer.The front seal went out on me ,so gotta fix it.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Mr cat make sure you check the tourqe converter for cracks when you have it apart


----------



## Mr. Catfish (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks Truck, I'll be sure to do that.


----------

